# درس شرح بالصور تحويل الصور الى ثري دي



## salah_design (13 ديسمبر 2010)

تحياتي لكل الاخوة بالمنتدى
وهذا الدرس تقديرا مني للاخ ( هلا عمي ) وارجو ان يكون فيه الفائدة المرجوه
لا تنسوني من حسن دعائكم


----------



## kad8 (13 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا اخ صلاح
اي انه لا داعي للرسم فوق الصوة؟؟
وبهذه النتيجة يظهر معنا الشكل 3d
ولكن بسماكة واحدة

الله يبارك فيك اخ صلاح


----------



## salah_design (13 ديسمبر 2010)

kad8 قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا اخ صلاح
> اي انه لا داعي للرسم فوق الصوة؟؟
> وبهذه النتيجة يظهر معنا الشكل 3d
> ولكن بسماكة واحدة
> ...


اشكر لك دعائك لي بالخير اخي
ولك بالمثل ان شاء الله
نعم اخي الذي تقوله صحيح وان شاء الله في القريب ساشرح كيفية تغير الارتفاعات وكيفية عمل ارتفاع محدب ومثلث ان شاء الله
ولا انسى شكري لمرورك الكريم بمشاركتي
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (13 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيرا أخي العزيز صلاح وتقبل الله منك

وعفوا إذا سمحت لي تعليق بسيط على هذا الدرس الرائع

ما قمت به في هذا الدرس وما يطلقه جميع المتخصصين في أعمال السي ان سي هو تحويل الصورة من 2d إلى 2.5d

وليس 3d

أما الثري دي فهو تحويل الخطوط إلى منحنيات ومجسمات ذات ارتفاعات مختلفه مثل ما قمت به في الدبدوب وأعظم نعمة من الله بها علينا وهي كلمة "الحمد لله رب العالمين"

التي ابدعت فيها 

جعل الله ما تقدمه في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## salah_design (14 ديسمبر 2010)

طــارق _ بــلال قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> جزاك الله خيرا أخي العزيز صلاح وتقبل الله منك
> 
> ...


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخي وصديقي طارق اشكر الله انه وهبني اخوتك في الاسلام ومحبتنا في الله واسال الله ان يجمعنا في الجنة ويظلنا بظله يوم لا ظل الا ظله
اما بخصوص مشاركتك فاشكرك على مداخلتك التي استفدت منها كثيرا وصححت لي الفرق بين 2.5 و ثري دي
ولا انسى اخي انني نبهت الاخوة انها عمل سريع وبسيط ولا يدخل في باب الاحتراف وسوف اشرف درس في الادوبي فوتوشب قريبا ان شاء الله عن تحويل الصور الى الاسود والابيض من اجل عمل ثري دي احترافي 
واخيرا وليس آخرا اسال الله ان يجعلنا من الحامدين والشاكرين لنعمه علينا التي لا تحصى ولا تعد
واكراما لك اخي سوف اضع درس ( الحمد لله رب العالمين ) كاملا بالصور والشرح قريبا 
وسوف اضع الملف التشغيلي في مشاركة مستقلة تقديرا لاخوتي بالمنتدى 
تقبل تحياتي اخي 
واكرر شكري العميق لتوجيهاتك 
حفظك الله ورعاك


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (14 ديسمبر 2010)

تقبل الله مني ومنك ومن كل مؤمن 

وجزاك الله خيرا على تواضعك

ملاحظة بسيطه يمكنك الغاء الالوان من الصور باستخدام برامج بسيطه جدا عن الفوتوشوب مثل ACDsee وغيره فهي برامج صغيره وخفيفه اكثر بكثير من الفوتوشوب وأيضا عن طريق الكوريل درو والهدف هو استخدام اقل عدد من البرامج وأخفها على الجهاز واختصارا للوقت والجهد


----------



## salah_design (14 ديسمبر 2010)

طــارق _ بــلال قال:


> تقبل الله مني ومنك ومن كل مؤمن
> 
> وجزاك الله خيرا على تواضعك
> 
> ملاحظة بسيطه يمكنك الغاء الالوان من الصور باستخدام برامج بسيطه جدا عن الفوتوشوب مثل acdsee وغيره فهي برامج صغيره وخفيفه اكثر بكثير من الفوتوشوب وأيضا عن طريق الكوريل درو والهدف هو استخدام اقل عدد من البرامج وأخفها على الجهاز واختصارا للوقت والجهد


آمين أمين آمين
اخي طارق من تواضع لله رفعه واسال الله ان يضع محبتي في قلوب اخواني جميعا
اخي طارق البرامج التي تشير اليها برامج كما قلت بسيطه وخفيفة ولكن هناك امكانات ببرنامج الفوتوشب تعطي خيارات احترافية وبخصوص الكورل درو فهو برنامج يساعد على اعادة الرسم
فاشكرك نيابة عن اخواني الذي يسمحون لي بالانابة عنهم لشكرك على توضيحاتك التي تكتب بماء الذهب
تحياتي لك وارجو من الله ان يديم الحبة بيننا


----------



## kad8 (14 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا اخوتي
لوسمحت لي اخي صلاح 
اشكرك مرة اخرى على جهودك 
واعلم كم هذه الدروس تحتاج لجهد ولوقت 
وتكون اصعب ايضا مع ضغوط الحياةوالعمل
فلا داعي اخي لتشتت جهودك ببرامج اخرى

وبارك الله بك 
بانتظار باقي الدروس


----------



## salah_design (14 ديسمبر 2010)

kad8 قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا اخوتي
> لوسمحت لي اخي صلاح
> اشكرك مرة اخرى على جهودك
> واعلم كم هذه الدروس تحتاج لجهد ولوقت
> ...


حياك الله اخي وعزك ورضي الله عنك وارضاك
العفو اخي ما جهودي الا خدمة لاخواني واسال الله القبول 
واتفق معكم اخي انني اواجه صعوبة في انجاز الدروس ولكني اطلب العون من الله دائما في سبيل خدمة اخواني
انا سوف اشرح درس في الادوبي فقط لتحويل الصورة 
جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (14 ديسمبر 2010)

بالتوفيق بارك الله فيك وفي اعمالك 

استمر على بركة الله


----------



## salah_design (14 ديسمبر 2010)

طــارق _ بــلال قال:


> بالتوفيق بارك الله فيك وفي اعمالك
> 
> استمر على بركة الله


وفيك بارك اخي طارق
وعلى بركة الله استمر 
واسال الله العون والتوفيق
ولا تنسوني من دعائكم والدعاء لجميع الاخوة
واتمنى ان لا تبخلوا علي بالنصيحة والتوجيه 
وبيان الصواب من الخطأ
تقبل احترامي وتقديري اخي طارق


----------



## يحيى يحيى (30 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا يا اخي جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## shrek (30 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي العزيز صلاح وتقبل الله منك


----------



## lolo.22 (1 يناير 2011)

شكرا سيد طارق
لتنويرنا
جزاك الله كل الخير...


----------



## المغترب63 (1 يناير 2011)

دائما ابداع من هذا الشاب المبدع, لكن لو تعلمون بشحة الامكانيات المتوفرة للأخ صلاح ومع ما يقدمه للاخوة , لكان وصف الابداع قليل بحقه .
وفقه الله الى كل خير و جزاه الله عنا بأحسن جزاء ورفعه بعلمه و عطاءه


----------



## salah_design (1 يناير 2011)

المغترب63 قال:


> دائما ابداع من هذا الشاب المبدع, لكن لو تعلمون بشحة الامكانيات المتوفرة للأخ صلاح ومع ما يقدمه للاخوة , لكان وصف الابداع قليل بحقه .
> وفقه الله الى كل خير و جزاه الله عنا بأحسن جزاء ورفعه بعلمه و عطاءه


جزاك الله خيرا اخي 
يعلم الله انني وقفت حائرا امام كلماتك التي كان لها الاثر الكبير في نفسي 
اشكرك اخي جزيل الشكر 
ولا اجد كلمات تعبر لك عن مدى احترامي وتقديري لشخصك الكريم 
ولكني اقول وفقك الله لما فيه الخير ونور دروب الحياة امامك ورزقك من الرزق ما لا يعد ولا يحصى
تقبل تحياتي واحترامي
اخوك صلاح


----------



## Eng aya ali (7 مارس 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## salah_design (7 مارس 2011)

eng aya ali قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


واياك 
وان شاء الله تكوني طبقتي الدرس 
وهناك اكثر من درس لي تستطيعي البدأ بها 
تمنياتي لكي بالتوفيق


----------



## زهدي زهدي (5 يوليو 2012)

بارك الله فيك
لدي سؤال من فضلك وان كنت متاخرا
لا تظهر عندي خانة z في الخطوة الثانية عند فتح الصورة فقط تظهر خانتي x,y


----------



## bersto (17 يوليو 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## عالم التقني (25 يناير 2013)

مشكور اخي ولكن الامر الذي من خلاله استدعيت الصورة لا يمكنني ايجاده


----------

